# TiVo Desktop Won't Talk to TiVo Boxes in my Network



## stwilse (Dec 14, 2009)

I have an HP Pavilion running Windows XP with Norton 360 and whatever -- secret -- firewalls XP has. My PC is connected to a Linksys WRT310N router with a wire, and my two TiVo boxes are connected to that wirelessly. Ever since I've had this computer, when I'm in TiVo Desktop and click on "Pick Recordings To Transfer" nothing happens. I mean sometimes there's an hourglass for a brief moment, but still nothiing happens. It does not display my two TiVo boxes, or show my Now Playing lists.

I tried to resolve this problem YEARS AGO with TiVo support, and we ended up compromising by adding a second User Account to my PC and everything works just *fine* with that, so I know my computer can DO this.

But having separate User accounts is a pain, and I would like to be able to run transfers in the background of my PC like the _nice happy _man in the TiVo ad yesterday told me in the _nice happy _video about transferring.

So, anyone have any ideas? I KNOW it's like a checkmark in a box somewhere, but just not where. Or adding some long string to Trusted Sites somewhere.

Like I said, since it works on my other User account, I *know* it can work with everything set up the way it is with what I have.

Thanks!


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

Turn off the Windows Firewall.


----------



## stwilse (Dec 14, 2009)

Unfortunately Windows Firewall was peviously set to off and deferred to Notron 360. Turned Norton 360's firewall off and still does the same thing.

Hence my suspicion that there's something on somewhere which I am unaware of.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

It's still probably a firewall issue, but you should also do a search in these forums for "linksys AND multicast". There are definitely issues there that may be affecting you (There's no one recommendation I would make which is why I'm not pointing to one article, though using TiVo Beacon instead of Bonjour in TiVo Desktop 2.8 may help you).


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/402/kw/tcp port/r_id/100041

Also, what version of desktop are you using?


----------



## stwilse (Dec 14, 2009)

I got all excited when I saw that video and downloaded Desktop 2.8, thinking that maybe everything would me magically better. Like I said, I assume it's something silly, but having a separate TiVo User on my PC is kind of a pain.


----------



## stwilse (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks! I'll take a look!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Desktop 2.6 may work better for you.


----------



## stwilse (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm assuming that's what I upgraded from. I'd been very careful previously NOT to upgrate because I heard that somewhere. Either way, same result.


----------



## stwilse (Dec 14, 2009)

I have tried all kinds of different places, shutting off firewalls in Linksys, etc. But my "PC" User account still won't talk to my Now Playing lists. My "TiVo" User account works just fine doing this.

Any other ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

stwilse said:


> I have tried all kinds of different places, shutting off firewalls in Linksys, etc. But my "PC" User account still won't talk to my Now Playing lists. My "TiVo" User account works just fine doing this.
> 
> Any other ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


Have you tried using the TiVo Desktop Cleaner utility? Direct link to the zip file.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Can you describe what's the difference between your 'PC' and 'Tivo' user accounts? I think the PC needs to be on an adminastrator to access desktop from Tivo.


----------



## stwilse (Dec 14, 2009)

The PC User is the Administrator, and the TiVo one is just another user. Really not too sure, since Tech Support walked me throught setting up that User account. Never had Users on my PC before.

What does the "Cleaner" do? And which User would I run it from?

Thanks!


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

The cleaner would do a complete uninstall of any release of TiVo Desktop, beyond what the Window's Add/Remove Programs application does. I really don't know if this would help any, but it is a good way to ensure you're starting with a clean install.

I would uninstall TiVo Desktop using Windows, execute the Cleaner utility, reboot, and reinstall TiVo Desktop 2.8 on the PC user profile.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

stwilse said:


> The PC User is the Administrator, and the TiVo one is just another user.


There you go, Can you set Tivo to admin access?


----------



## stwilse (Dec 14, 2009)

I can give it a try, but I have *no idea *how to change its access. I can try poking around the Control Panel . . .


----------



## stwilse (Dec 14, 2009)

It was a nice thought, but when I go into "User Accounts" TiVo is already listed as a Computer Administrator. Besides, the problem is with the main PC user acccount anyway. That's the one that has something set deep down inside which won't let it talk to the boxes on my network.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

As long both accounts are members of the Administrators group, the only thing I've seen where installing under another user solved the problem is when there's something corrupted in the problem user's profile or registry settings. Wiping the cache files might help, but the cleaner should do that for you if you run it from the bad account.

Can you play .TiVo files from the PC user account?


----------



## stwilse (Dec 14, 2009)

That's just the thing. My computer shows up just fine on both TiVo boxes, and I can transfer shows from it to them. Shows that I've transferred TO my computer show up in BOTH user accounts and can be played in both Now Playing lists in TiVo Desktop (even the PC one which won't transfer).

And .tivo files play just fine when I double-click them after a simple search while in the PC user account. Heck, I spend all of my time in the PC user account, and only use the TiVo account when I want to upload something.

Like I said. Everything works fine until I click "Pick Recordings To Transfer" at which point nothing happens. But there's no errors, and everyone's still happy. Except me.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

If they play correctly under both accounts that rules out corruption in the registry location that stores your Media Access Key.

Maybe it's time to start using the TiVo account for everything and retire the other account.


----------



## cburbs (Jan 29, 2009)

To me that sounds like some type of User profile corruption with a file somewhere. 

If it was me I would back up important things in my profile and then remove it and start over to see if this resolves the issue. 

YOu are positive your ID and the Tivo User id on the computer have same aceess?


----------



## stwilse (Dec 14, 2009)

Yep, same access. Although I think the reason we created the separate TiVo user account was that it would avoid all the build-in secret firewalls and settings that came pre-loaded on my machine. Frankly, I can't remember how we set it up.

Back up my PC profile and create a new one? That's probably a bit beyond me, unless there are nice documents out there explaining it. I'm reluctant because I'm of the "ain't broke don't fix it" school of thought, and wary of messing around with too many settings on my computer.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

This probably won't work but maybe log into the account that doesn't work and navigate to the account that does work. From there copy the shortcut that opens tivo desktop over to the desktop of profile that does work.

Here's a rough step by step.

1. From within Tivo user account and make a shortcut of tivo desktop on the desktop.
2. From within PC user account navigate to C:\Users\tivo\Desktop
3. Right click and drag the tivo desktop shortcut you created in step one onto your actual PC desktop.

If that doesn't work, format and reinstall windows.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

Have you tried uninstalling Norton360? This to me sounds like perhaps you (or someone else in your house?) might have accidentally told Norton to block certain access that perhaps you didn't recognize.

You might also try turning off monitoring for all Tivo-related folders (there is a complete list of those folders around here somewhere -- its more than just the Tivo folder in Program Files for 2.8).


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Can you ping your Tivo box from the account that doesn't work?

start -> run -> cmd

Then at the command prompt in the dos window >ping [ip address of the tivo]


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Another test . . .

I don't remember where I read this, but try entering the IP address for one of your Tivos in your browser address box. (Internet Explorer, Firefox, etc.)

You should be prompted for a username and password. The username is tivo. The password is your Media Access Key. (MAK)

It should display your now playing list from your Tivo if you successfully connect.

-Update- Here is where I saw this tip. I am sure that it is well documented in these forums also. -

It is the very last entry.

http://www.windracer.net/blog/2009/08/getting-the-most-out-of-your-tivo/comment-page-1/#comment-179


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

That's at https: // ( Tivo IP) /nowplaying/index.html 

Note its https not http.


----------



## stwilse (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow, you've all given me lots of homework to do!

Thank you very much, I will try them all.

BTW Norton came preinstalled on the machine, so after a couple of attempts to "allow" things way back when with Tech Support, we gave up and went the other account route.

Thanks again! I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## stwilse (Dec 14, 2009)

Working backwards, I just tried the last one (https: // ( Tivo IP) /nowplaying/index.html) and it took me to the Now Playing list. What do I do then? Make it a "trusted site" or copy the path and put it in Norton somewhere?


----------



## stwilse (Dec 14, 2009)

Okay, going the Internet Explorer way worked! Having to move stuff one at a time is kind of a pain, but I can live with that. Any chance I could parlay this into getting Norton (or whoever) to allow me to get into the "front door" of Desktop now, or is that still a mystery?

Thanks!


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Glad that worked. That proves that you can connect successfully.

I am wracking (racking?) my brain trying to figure out what could be preventing Tivo Desktop from working.

I would try using kmttg. That is what I use instead. It is more flexible and works real well.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=387725

http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/


----------



## stwilse (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks, Wayne! I'll take a look at this and see if I can figure it out.

Take care!


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

This very much sounds like something in your box -- either the windows firewall or Norton -- is preventing Tivo Desktop from communicating outbound. Have you tried uninstalling Norton (you can always reinstall it)? That often fixes a whole host of networking oddities, even if you aren't running Norton's "firewall" program.


----------



## stwilse (Dec 14, 2009)

So would it be:

1. Unistall Norton.
2. Try to get in through TiVo Desktop.
3. Reinstall Norton?

If step 2 was sucessful will Norton now recognize this as a valid site, or is there data I need to retain somewhere?

Thanks!


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, uninstall Norton and then try to use Tivo Desktop to communicate with your Tivo. If it works, then Norton is the problem. If that is the case, then installing Norton again probably will block Tivo Desktop again, but not necessarily. But if you uninstall Norton and Tivo Desktop works, Norton is the problem and you just need to decide what you want more: Tivo or Norton; there are other options for both sets of functionality.

EDIT: I meant Tivo *Desktop* or Norton. I didn't mean to suggest you should ditch your whole Tivo! Sorry if that was not clear!


----------



## stwilse (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks!

I will give it a shot and report back. Either tomorrow or early next week.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## stwilse (Dec 14, 2009)

Okay, so I uninstalled Norton and TiVo Desktop still wouldn't talk to my TiVo box. This is highly reminiscent of what happened a couple years back when I wound up creating the TiVo user account. I even got excited when I found -- and set up -- my network on Norton. But alas, also no joy.

At this point I think I am going to go the *kmttg* way. I have happily (and easily) used it to transfer a couple of programs to my PC from my TiVo HD. And tomorrow (or later today, depending on when you're reading this) when the Creator 2010 software I ordered arrives, I will experiment with putting the test shows on DVD.

That's the whole goal here. And if that works, I will say good bye to TiVo Desktop and just stick with kmttg.

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## stwilse (Dec 14, 2009)

Well I have now successfully transferred a couple of shows using *kmttg*. Then I took my spiffy new *Roxio Creator 2010 *(I had older versions, but there were actual _instructions_ out there about how to use it with TiVo!) to burn a couple DVDs, so I am pretty happy now.

Thanks again for all your ideas!


----------

